# Antique Kodak Dry Mounting Press



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Just bought a Kodak Dry Mounting press at a yard sale today. All cast iron, must weigh close to 100 pounds, Has a temp contol knob
and a thermometer, Black textured finish. Guessing it from the 40's or 50's. Can't find anything on the Net about it. Any Idea where I can find info about it?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris........ That is an antique.... I used one of them in my studio to mount photographs on canvas almost 50 years ago.









If the heating element still works you can mount photographs with it quite nicely. One thing you need to be aware of. When releasing the pressure by raising the bar, use a very smooth upward motion rather that jerking it up. Using a quick upward motion can crack the cast iron frame rendering the press almost useless. 

Yes, repeating, that sure is an antique..









PS... What did you pay for it? Just curious..


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice Chris. I have a mid 70's vintage Seal dry mount press. Just wondering what the demensions on your kodak are? I can mount up to an 11x14, which is fince since I never really printed anything much larger anyway.. 

Congrats on your find. Old photo stuff is almost as much fun to collect as train stuff.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Dave, I *think* the Kodak press would do an 11 x 14 in one shot. Larger mounts would have to be done in sections.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably very similar to my Seal then. I can do 11x14 in one press, but I can pass through to effectively do 22" x infinity..


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting! 
I never knew Kodak actually made a mounting press..I dont think I have ever seen one of those.. 

I have a fun collection of obscure Kodak stuff..lots of old film boxes (with the film inside) all kinds of color films, Kodachrome, etc.. 
I have a microphone with a kodak logo on it, from a slide projector.. 
an unopened box of Kodak 5.25" floppy disks, some Kodak trophies, all kinds of cameras, enlarger filters, punch coders, ..lots of fun obscure stuff.. 
many things I have picked up over the years as Kodak buildings I have worked in have shut down, its amazing the stuff that sits around for decades.. 
(I keep all that stuff at work..it still hasnt left the company!)  

(I have a film punch coder that I suspect is 100 years old!) its on top of my file cabinet at work.. 

Scot


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

I paid less than $20. Don't know yet if the heating element works. In side the press was a piece of white felt and some thin poster board/thick cardstock. I assume that this to protect the photo and mat. Probably a great deal if it works. I have several items from yard sale that don't. 
It's usually an adventure and a gamble. Love yard sales and flea markets, 
Would tell me about mounting photos on canvas, Why and how. Thanks


----------

